
The Man Who’s Making Tech Do Something About San Francisco’s Massive Wealth Gap - happy-go-lucky
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/06/daniel-lurie-san-francisco-tipping-point-homelessness/
======
randyrand
It'd be better and easier to teach people to not mind the gap.

